# Test Survey



## Tranquility

Hello, I am working on a new method of typing, and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to participate to help gauge the accuracy. The directions are a pretty straightforward. Questions 1-3 are the typical two choice questions, where you pick one. These are to determine, roughly, the attitude of the person. Questions 4-8 contain 4 words each. You must list the words in the order that they describe you, from greatest to least. These are based on functional pair theory. It's a little sketchy, I know, but I would really appreciate your input. And, please don't forget to add the type you identify with, to check the accuracy of the test.

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, reserved
2. talkative, contemplative
3. sociable, solitary

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
5. creative, nurturing, curious, pragmatic
6. catalyst, supportive, intellectual, grounded
7. loyal, spontaneous, perfectionist, innovative
8. harmonious, individualistic, efficient, analytical


----------



## chicklit

Let's do this.


> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talka*tive, conte*mplative
> 3. sociable, *solitary*
> 
> idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic, realistic
> curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing
> supportive, intellectual, catalyst, grounded
> spontaneous, innovative, loyal, perfectionist
> individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


Ehh, I can't decide between talkative and contemplative. Is it okay like that?


----------



## Tranquility

chicklit said:


> Let's do this.
> 
> Ehh, I can't decide between talkative and contemplative. Is it okay like that?


Yes. Thank you for responding! Your result is INFP.


----------



## chicklit

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes. Thank you for responding! Your result is INFP.


No problem! I label myself as an INFP, so your test seems to have worked for me.


----------



## TruthDismantled

Should I give you my MBTI type I associate with most after you make your prediction so it doesn't influence your decision?

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. *talkative*, contemplative
3.* sociable*, solitary

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. theoretical, idealistic, realistic, philanthropic
5. creative, curious nurturing, pragmatic
6. intellectual,catalyst, grounded, supportive
7. spontaneous, innovative, perfectionist, loyal 
8. analytical, individualistic, efficient, harmonious

^^ Pretty much how I see myself, good luck!


----------



## Tranquility

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Should I give you my MBTI type I associate with most after you make your prediction so it doesn't influence your decision?
> 
> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. *talkative*, contemplative
> 3.* sociable*, solitary
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. theoretical, idealistic, realistic, philanthropic
> 5. creative, curious nurturing, pragmatic
> 6. intellectual,catalyst, grounded, supportive
> 7. spontaneous, innovative, perfectionist, loyal
> 8. analytical, individualistic, efficient, harmonious
> 
> ^^ Pretty much how I see myself, good luck!


Thank you for your input! Your result is ENTP.


----------



## Hiemal

I'll try it. Though I can see a slight flaw.

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary* (on the fence, I can alternate at will, but my preferred status is solitary)

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. theoretical, idealistic, realistic, philanthropic
5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing 
6. intellectual, catalyst, grounded, supportive 
7. innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous, loyal 
8. individualistic, efficient, analytical, harmonious


----------



## Tranquility

Alea_iacta_est said:


> I'll try it. Though I can see a slight flaw.
> 
> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative*
> 3. sociable, *solitary* (on the fence, I can alternate at will, but my preferred status is solitary)
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. theoretical, idealistic, realistic, philanthropic
> 5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing
> 6. intellectual, catalyst, grounded, supportive
> 7. innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous, loyal
> 8. individualistic, efficient, analytical, harmonious


Thank you for replying! Your result is INTJ. What is the flaw?


----------



## Wolfskralle

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*


4. theoretical, idealistic, realistic, philanthropic
5. curious, pragmatic, creative, nurturing
6. intellectual, grounded, supportive, catalyst _(?)_
7. innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous, loyal
8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious


Guess my type roud:


----------



## Hiemal

EthereaEthos said:


> Thank you for replying! Your result is INTJ. What is the flaw?


The test itself would be highly effective, it's just the troublesome Forer Effect stands in the way; people choose the words that most align with what they have been told they are by type descriptions and such, and there is really no way around it except for fill-in-the-blank questionnaires. This is a very effective test however, and if people always viewed themselves objectively and with strong self-awareness, this test would be highly accurate. The problem lies with the takers rather than the test.


----------



## Tranquility

Alea_iacta_est said:


> The test itself would be highly effective, it's just the troublesome Forer Effect stands in the way; people choose the words that most align with what they have been told they are by type descriptions and such, and there is really no way around it except for fill-in-the-blank questionnaires. This is a very effective test however, and if people always viewed themselves objectively and with strong self-awareness, this test would be highly accurate. The problem lies with the takers rather than the test.


Ah, that does make sense. How do you think it would fare with people who have no previous understanding of Myers-Briggs?


----------



## Hiemal

EthereaEthos said:


> Ah, that does make sense. How do you think it would fare with people who have no previous understanding of Myers-Briggs?


If the people had absolutely no knowledge of anything related to typology and had never taken a personality test, it would fare extremely effectively. Unfortunately, those who do know any degree of information about typology have to delve further into the abyss that contains the Jungian Cognitive Functions and the controversy associated with each one.


----------



## Tranquility

Alea_iacta_est said:


> If the people had absolutely no knowledge of anything related to typology and had never taken a personality test, it would fare extremely effectively. Unfortunately, those who do know any degree of information about typology have to delve further into the abyss that contains the Jungian Cognitive Functions and the controversy associated with each one.


I think I understand your point. To have an effective test all around, you would have to force honesty, as people who study typology would choose responses based on what they believe they are, not what they actually are, correct?


----------



## Hiemal

EthereaEthos said:


> I think I understand your point. To have an effective test all around, you would have to force honesty, as people who study typology would choose responses based on what they believe they are, not what they actually are, correct?


Essentially.


----------



## Tranquility

Alea_iacta_est said:


> Essentially.


How would you suggest circumventing this?


----------



## Hiemal

EthereaEthos said:


> How would you suggest circumventing this?


The only feasible route to circumvent it would be to build an open-end questionnaire, as many have done before. It's extremely difficult to accomplish going around it with a pick-and-choose style test.


----------



## Tranquility

Alea_iacta_est said:


> The only feasible route to circumvent it would be to build an open-end questionnaire, as many have done before. It's extremely difficult to accomplish going around it with a pick-and-choose style test.


So, it will be impossible to make a standardized version... it must be a subjective test to remove personal bias... that's disappointing. Any opinions on how to improve the accuracy and efficiency of the current test, without making it open ended?


----------



## Ad Astra

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*
I have a feeling that is going to make you say I'm introverted...

4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic (already in the right order)
5. creative, curious, nurturing, pragmatic
6. supportive, intellectual, catalyst, grounded
7. perfectionist, loyal, innovative, spontaneous
8. harmonious, individualistic, efficient, analytical (already in the right order)

That was fun! So what am I based on this test?


----------



## zazara

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. reserved
2. contemplative
3. sociable

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, realistic, theoretical, philanthropic
5. creative, curious, nurturing, pragmatic
6. supportive, intellectual, grounded, catalyst
7. spontaneous, innovative, loyal, perfectionist
8. individualistic, harmonious, efficient, analytical


----------



## White_dress

1. reserved
2. contemplative
3. solitary

4. idealistic, theoretical, realistic, philanthropic
5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing
6. intellectual, catalyst, supportive, grounded
7. perfectionist, loyal, innovative, spontaneous
8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious

I'm not really sure where to place "catalyst"... I'm really interested what would you say since it looks really messed up...


----------



## Tranquility

White_dress said:


> Whole my live I've been looking for people's approval, though I don't really like people in general. I have a strong need to be accepted by society. When I was younger, I tried to behave more like most people do. I even sometimes believed that I really liked the same things as they did. It was tiring.
> It is hard for me to understand Ni function, I may not know I use it. But my therapist told me I was very intuitive child according to what I said about my childhood. I played with my mother's hands and feet and believed they had their own personalities, I talked to them and I thought they were individual lives. The same with my toys. What kind of intuition is that?
> I have a depression so there could be a chance of mistyping, that's why I'm seeking the truth.


From my experience, Fe types seek acceptance and approval. You are probably an INFJ. I get mistyped as an INTJ quite a bit, probably because of Ni-Ti and the lacking of depth for current tests. That's why I am working on this one, to go deep in a short period of time.


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that you felt attacked.. whoops. I don't believe Arkigos was attacking you in any way either.
> 
> Sorry if my words seemed a bit harsh. I was speaking out more to what you thought rather than you personally, so don't take it to heart or anything. No worries ~
> 
> (See what I mean? I suck at harmonizing haha.)


I'm sorry for my stubbornness and ignorance. Would you mind helping me collaborate on this test? It would be good to have a sensor.


----------



## Tranquility

Im FiNe said:


> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative*
> 3. sociable, *solitary*
> 
> 
> 
> 4. idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic, realistic
> 5. curious, nurturing, creative, pragmatic[_I am having difficulty ordering creative & nurturing__. I have focused on the essence of_ caring_ within _nurturing _to make my selection._]​6. intellectual, catalyst, supportive, grounded
> 7. perfectionist, innovative, loyal, spontaneous
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient
> 
> INFP, 4w5


You got INFP. Thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

KCfox said:


> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. "outgoing", "reserved" (can't say... hard one because most of my life was subject to me and my family being attacked, though I feel like I want to be outgoing but because of post-trauma stuffs I am quite wary of others... I really wish this was different though, I really love meeting new interesting people so I like vary)
> 2. "talkative", contemplative (when I'm not talking offline, I'm talking online, I do contemplate life quite a lot though don't know if above norm)
> 3. "sociable", solitary (I can't stand being alone for too long, I literally end up making imaginary friends if I do)
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic (really hard for me to say/tell because I like see the world as an ever changing thing and that we make the world (idealism=some level of evolutionary selection / concept imho) and that it wasn't programmed cause then even a programmer would need programming (logic seems so circular to me, can't get my head around creationism whatsoever ) so I say why can't this be it and me realising I'm conscious makes me want the best of experience and that as long as the options are open we can do as we want and as long as our obligations aren't overbearing so I'm like between all of these so I'm not going change this, just school of thought I guess... I just take life as it is and try to make the best of it both in and out of my head, just my opinion though, I probably sound crazy! May be that can help determine my type though?)
> 5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic (really hard to say again because I really balance these out especially in mood or different situations)
> 6. supportive, intellectual, grounded, catalyst(?)
> 7. spontaneous, innovative, loyal, perfectionist (all so close for me again!)
> 8. harmonious, individualistic, efficient, analytical (again... I feel like I balance all that depending on things, though harmony is definitely of most importance to me )


You got ENFP, according to this. Thank you!


----------



## everywhereis

EthereaEthos said:


> Hello, I am working on a new method of typing, and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to participate to help gauge the accuracy. The directions are a pretty straightforward. Questions 1-3 are the typical two choice questions, where you pick one. These are to determine, roughly, the attitude of the person. Questions 4-8 contain 4 words each. You must list the words in the order that they describe you, from greatest to least. These are based on functional pair theory. It's a little sketchy, I know, but I would really appreciate your input. And, please don't forget to add the type you identify with, to check the accuracy of the test.
> 
> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 
> Reserved, contemplative, solitary
> 
> I also re-ordered within each number based on my preference.
> 5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing (I'd probably pick helpful over nurturing, but that's just me)
> 8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious.
> 7. spontaneous, innovative, perfectionist, loyal
> 4. idealistic, realistic, theoretical, philanthropic.
> 6. supportive, grounded, intellectual, catalyst.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Tranquility

everywhereis said:


> EthereaEthos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am working on a new method of typing, and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to participate to help gauge the accuracy. The directions are a pretty straightforward. Questions 1-3 are the typical two choice questions, where you pick one. These are to determine, roughly, the attitude of the person. Questions 4-8 contain 4 words each. You must list the words in the order that they describe you, from greatest to least. These are based on functional pair theory. It's a little sketchy, I know, but I would really appreciate your input. And, please don't forget to add the type you identify with, to check the accuracy of the test.
> 
> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 
> Reserved, contemplative, solitary
> 
> I also re-ordered within each number based on my preference.
> 5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing (I'd probably pick helpful over nurturing, but that's just me)
> 8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious.
> 7. spontaneous, innovative, perfectionist, loyal
> 4. idealistic, realistic, theoretical, philanthropic.
> 6. supportive, grounded, intellectual, catalyst.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Your result is INTP.
Click to expand...


----------



## everywhereis

EthereaEthos said:


> everywhereis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Your result is INTP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I always get INxP on all the tests but don't identify with using Ti at all. I looked into INFP, but something wasn't clicking with me being a Ne user so I opted for ISFP. Who knows though, I revisit my type every other month  Thanks for your reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## Psychopomp

EthereaEthos said:


> Surprise surprise, INxP. Would you mind collaborating with me to develop this? You would bring the rationality and flexibility I need.


Of course I would! I am insatiable with this stuff.

Also, here is a test, completed, by someone I am sitting by. Let's see how your test pans out on this one. Not a tricky example of their type, so it should get it right...

1. Reserved

2. Talkative

3. Sociable


4. Theoretical, Philanthropic, Idealistic, Realistic

5. Creative, Curious, Pragmatic, Nurturing

6. Catalyst, Intellectual, Supportive, Grounded

7. Innovative, Spontaneous, Perfectionist, Loyal

8. Individualistic, Analytical, Efficient, Harmonious


----------



## Tranquility

arkigos said:


> Of course I would! I am insatiable with this stuff.
> 
> Also, here is a test, completed, by someone I am sitting by. Let's see how your test pans out on this one. Not a tricky example of their type, so it should get it right...
> 
> 1. Reserved
> 
> 2. Talkative
> 
> 3. Sociable
> 
> 
> 4. Theoretical, Philanthropic, Idealistic, Realistic
> 
> 5. Creative, Curious, Pragmatic, Nurturing
> 
> 6. Catalyst, Intellectual, Supportive, Grounded
> 
> 7. Innovative, Spontaneous, Perfectionist, Loyal
> 
> 8. Individualistic, Analytical, Efficient, Harmonious


ENFP, I'd presume.


Yay, I found someone else who seems oddly enamored by personality tests! I've driven my friends and family to the edge. They'd abandon me if they hear another "what do you think of..." or "how do you see..."

I'm guessing it's the Fe wanting to group others, and the Ti wanting to understand those groups?


----------



## White_dress

EthereaEthos said:


> From my experience, Fe types seek acceptance and approval. You are probably an INFJ. I get mistyped as an INTJ quite a bit, probably because of Ni-Ti and the lacking of depth for current tests. That's why I am working on this one, to go deep in a short period of time.


I think you are right. Yesterday I was about to changing my type. I've just done it now. 
I think this survey is great, your engagement too.


----------



## Tranquility

White_dress said:


> I think you are right. Yesterday I was about to changing my type. I've just done it now.
> I think this survey is great, your engagement too.


Thank you! It still needs a little work, as proven by zazara and arkigos, but I really want to make a short survey that really works. It does requires a bit of subjective reasoning, but that is the most effective way to type. Any suggestions to help develop it?


----------



## Psychopomp

EthereaEthos said:


> ENFP, I'd presume.
> 
> 
> Yay, I found someone else who seems oddly enamored by personality tests! I've driven my friends and family to the edge. They'd abandon me if they hear another "what do you think of..." or "how do you see..."
> 
> I'm guessing it's the Fe wanting to group others, and the Ti wanting to understand those groups?


I am surprised that I still have friends. A decade of utterly random probing questions and making them fill crap out or spontaneously have some skill or capability tested. Poor fools. 

Ti wanting to group them or understand them, Fe wanting to benefit them or affect them.

I am quite impressed, actually. ENFP is correct.


----------



## Tranquility

arkigos said:


> I am surprised that I still have friends. A decade of utterly random probing questions and making them fill crap out or spontaneously have some skill or capability tested. Poor fools.
> 
> Ti wanting to group them or understand them, Fe wanting to benefit them or affect them.
> 
> I am quite impressed, actually. ENFP is correct.


Thank you! Do you have any ideas to improve this? Also, do you understand the scoring system?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

this is interesting


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> I'm sorry for my stubbornness and ignorance. Would you mind helping me collaborate on this test? It would be good to have a sensor.


It's alright!

Sure, I'll definitely help out if I can ~ :happy:


----------



## Psychopomp

EthereaEthos said:


> Thank you! Do you have any ideas to improve this? Also, do you understand the scoring system?


Nope. I prefer not to break it down so that I can still be a useful taker of the test. Let me guess, though:


* *






1 2 & 3 - E vs I

4... Judging functions
5... Perceiving functions
6... Temperaments? 
7... Not sure, actually. Best guess is perceiving functions, but I don't understand the reasoning.
8... Judging functions again?


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> It's alright!
> 
> Sure, I'll definitely help out if I can ~ :happy:


What adjectives would you use to describe yourself?


----------



## Tranquility

arkigos said:


> Nope. I prefer not to break it down so that I can still be a useful taker of the test. Let me guess, though:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 2 & 3 - E vs I
> 
> 4... Judging functions
> 5... Perceiving functions
> 6... Temperaments?
> 7... Not sure, actually. Best guess is perceiving functions, but I don't understand the reasoning.
> 8... Judging functions again?


Pretty good guess. Any suggestions for improvement?


----------



## Psychopomp

EthereaEthos said:


> Pretty good guess. Any suggestions for improvement?


I don't understand it enough to critique it without overhauling it. If you PM me the details, I'll offer something better. That it is difficult to discern is a feature.


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> What adjectives would you use to describe yourself?


Adaptable, artistic, inquisitive, thoughtful, independent, forgiving, playful, meditative, open-minded, warmhearted, adventurous, bright-eyed, imaginative, unique, odd, unusual, disorganized, moody, indecisive, scatterbrained, stubborn, distant, impatient, inconsistent, forgetful, indulgent, impulsive


----------



## Oprah

EthereaEthos said:


> Why do you think you are Ne over Ni?


The descriptions of Ne just seem to fit - with how I talk/act/etc. I love coming up with new ideas, and I always get super excited over starting a new thing, and then get bored of it halfway through. The thought of exploring a new place makes me so excited that my insides start turning, and I'm open for change&switching things up.

Also, I often talk too loud/fast/etc. for people and they say I'm annoying. I always change the subject randomly or blurt out something stupid. 

Also, online people always say my threads and stuff are hard to follow, which is apparently attributed to Ne. People have also commented in my "type-me" threads I've made that they see a lot of Ne in me.




As for Ni - I read it and I don't really understand it. I feel like if I had Ni, I would know.


----------



## Annesyl

EthereaEthos said:


> You may have been, or you may have a strong NiTi loop. Your cognitive function list could lean both ways. Which descrption do you identify with more?


I identify myself a bit more with INFJ description even if I do not have this touchy feely sticking side. 
Though I am not as much aloof as INTPs are described and also not laid-back... not at all. 
I like to keep things under control. I mean I prefer when somebody else does stuff, but if it's not done, I will take over and get the sh** done.
Anyway, when I look back (at 12-15) I was definitely not NT, was crying for any reason.

Now I am a lot more thick skinned.
I would say that I am half half now :laughing:


----------



## Tranquility

UglierBetty said:


> The descriptions of Ne just seem to fit - with how I talk/act/etc. I love coming up with new ideas, and I always get super excited over starting a new thing, and then get bored of it halfway through. The thought of exploring a new place makes me so excited that my insides start turning, and I'm open for change&switching things up.
> 
> Also, I often talk too loud/fast/etc. for people and they say I'm annoying. I always change the subject randomly or blurt out something stupid.
> 
> Also, online people always say my threads and stuff are hard to follow, which is apparently attributed to Ne. People have also commented in my "type-me" threads I've made that they see a lot of Ne in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Ni - I read it and I don't really understand it. I feel like if I had Ni, I would know.


You may just have a strong NeFe loop.


----------



## cremedelacrop

EthereaEthos said:


> Thank you for your compliment, and your participation! Your result is INFP.


You're welcome.

I actually took something called the John Personality Test(?) yesterday and got INFP as my top result, after previously thinking I was an ISFP, so I could see INFP also. Either way, this is eerily accurate.


----------



## Tranquility

cremedelacrop said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I actually took something called the John Personality Test(?) yesterday and got INFP as my top result, after previously thinking I was an ISFP, so I could see INFP also. Either way, this is eerily accurate.


It still needs work, the loops seem to get in the way. I do think it is a little creepy how accurate 8 questions are...


----------



## cremedelacrop

EthereaEthos said:


> It still needs work, the loops seem to get in the way. I do think it is a little creepy how accurate 8 questions are...


Hmm, I wonder if people were asked to answer the questions the opposite of who they are, what that would yield? I mean, it can and would probably just be your opposite type, but maybe there'd be some variation.


----------



## Oprah

cremedelacrop said:


> Hmm, I wonder if people were asked to answer the questions the opposite of who they are, what that would yield? I mean, it can and would probably just be your opposite type, but maybe there'd be some variation.


well that depends how you define 'opposite,' since when you flip all the letters, the two types actually have the same functions - just in a different order.


----------



## Tranquility

cremedelacrop said:


> Hmm, I wonder if people were asked to answer the questions the opposite of who they are, what that would yield? I mean, it can and would probably just be your opposite type, but maybe there'd be some variation.


That's a great idea! Would you like to try it?


----------



## cremedelacrop

UglierBetty said:


> well that depends how you define 'opposite,' since when you flip all the letters, the two types actually have the same functions - just in a different order.


Oh, darn, you're right. ENTJ--ISFP, etc... I can see where that might not work out.



EthereaEthos said:


> That's a great idea! Would you like to try it?


Thank you. Personally I'd be up for it; I'd just have to be sure I wouldn't refer back to the answers I previously gave you.


----------



## Tranquility

UglierBetty said:


> well that depends how you define 'opposite,' since when you flip all the letters, the two types actually have the same functions - just in a different order.


So when you pick your least preferred answer first, it would be the most preferred of your opposite. This test functions mainly on function pairs, so the shared stack shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tranquility

Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or contemplative
2. sociable or solitary
3. outgoing or reserved

4. intellectual, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
5. realistic, curious, pacifistic, imaginative
6. meek, impractical, arrogant, vapid
7. innovative, perfectionistic, loyal, observant
8. harmonious, individualistic, analytical, efficient


----------



## sceptical mystic

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. reserved
2. contemplative
3. solitary

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic, realistic
5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing
6. intellectual, grounded, catalyst, supportive
7. loyal, innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous
8. analytical, harmonious, efficient, individualistic

I'm not really sure about #8. I understand harmonious as in "encouraging peaceful coexistence" as opposed to a conflict seeker. I don't like conflict.


----------



## sceptical mystic

Test Survey 2.0!

For one through three, pick the word that least describes you. For four through eight, order the words in the order describing you from lest to most.

1. talkative
2. sociable
3. outgoing

4. pragmatic, sensitive, idealistic, intellectual
5. pacifistic, realistic, curious, imaginative
6. vapid, arrogant, impractical, meek
7. perfectionistic, innovative, observant, loyal
8. harmonious, individualistic, analytical, efficient


----------



## Tranquility

sceptical mystic said:


> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. reserved
> 2. contemplative
> 3. solitary
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic, realistic
> 5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing
> 6. intellectual, grounded, catalyst, supportive
> 7. loyal, innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous
> 8. analytical, harmonious, efficient, individualistic
> 
> I'm not really sure about #8. I understand harmonious as in "encouraging peaceful coexistence" as opposed to a conflict seeker. I don't like conflict.


You result is INTJ. Could you possibly try the 2.0 version on page 12, for reference?


----------



## sceptical mystic

EthereaEthos said:


> You result is INTJ. Could you possibly try the 2.0 version on page 12, for reference?


Already done. It's the post above yours.


----------



## Peter

EthereaEthos said:


> Hello, I am working on a new method of typing, and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to participate to help gauge the accuracy. The directions are a pretty straightforward. Questions 1-3 are the typical two choice questions, where you pick one. These are to determine, roughly, the attitude of the person. Questions 4-8 contain 4 words each. You must list the words in the order that they describe you, from greatest to least. These are based on functional pair theory. It's a little sketchy, I know, but I would really appreciate your input. And, please don't forget to add the type you identify with, to check the accuracy of the test.
> 
> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. outgoing, reserved
> 2. talkative, contemplative
> 3. sociable, solitary
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
> 5. creative, nurturing, curious, pragmatic
> 6. catalyst, supportive, intellectual, grounded
> 7. loyal, spontaneous, perfectionist, innovative
> 8. harmonious, individualistic, efficient, analytical


1. reserved
2. contemplative
3. solitary

4. realistic, theoretical, philanthropic, idealistic
5. pragmatic, creative, curious, nurturing
6. grounded, intellectual, catalyst, supportive, 
7. innovative, loyal, perfectionist, spontaneous
8. analytical, efficient, individualistic, harmonious


----------



## Blackbear

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. socia*ble or so*litary: both
3. outg*oing or res*erved: both

4. idealistic, sensitive, intellectual, pragmatic
5. imaginative, pacifistic, curious, realistic
6. meek, impractical, arrogant, vapid
7. perfectionistic, loyal, observant, innovative
8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient


----------



## Trinidad

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. *talkative*, contemplative
3. sociable, *solitary*

4. realistic idealistic theoretical philanthropic 
5. curious pragmatic creative nurturing 
6. grounded intellectual supportive catalyst 
7. perfectionist loyal spontaneous innovative
8. individualistic analytical efficient harmonious 

I'm ISTJ.

Btw, that's a lot of data to sort through, good luck!


----------



## Tranquility

sceptical mystic said:


> Test Survey 2.0!
> 
> For one through three, pick the word that least describes you. For four through eight, order the words in the order describing you from lest to most.
> 
> 1. talkative
> 2. sociable
> 3. outgoing
> 
> 4. pragmatic, sensitive, idealistic, intellectual
> 5. pacifistic, realistic, curious, imaginative
> 6. vapid, arrogant, impractical, meek
> 7. perfectionistic, innovative, observant, loyal
> 8. harmonious, individualistic, analytical, efficient


Strange, you got INxx.


----------



## sceptical mystic

EthereaEthos said:


> Strange, you got INxx.


I may have to take test 2.0 again, another day. I found it strangely challenging, I'm not really sure about the order of importance of the adjectives in those sets. I'll give it a try again after a good night's sleep.


----------



## Tranquility

Allthelittlelights said:


> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. socia*ble or so*litary: both
> 3. outg*oing or res*erved: both
> 
> 4. idealistic, sensitive, intellectual, pragmatic
> 5. imaginative, pacifistic, curious, realistic
> 6. meek, impractical, arrogant, vapid
> 7. perfectionistic, loyal, observant, innovative
> 8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient


INFJ, thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

Trinidad said:


> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. *talkative*, contemplative
> 3. sociable, *solitary*
> 
> 4. realistic idealistic theoretical philanthropic
> 5. curious pragmatic creative nurturing
> 6. grounded intellectual supportive catalyst
> 7. perfectionist loyal spontaneous innovative
> 8. individualistic analytical efficient harmonious
> 
> I'm ISTJ.
> 
> Btw, that's a lot of data to sort through, good luck!


Thank you, you got IxTJ. Could you please take 2.0 on page12?


----------



## Tranquility

sceptical mystic said:


> I may have to take test 2.0 again, another day. I found it strangely challenging, I'm not really sure about the order of importance of the adjectives in those sets. I'll give it a try again after a good night's sleep.


Thank you for your support! I changed the rules a bit, it's now the same as the first one, for the time being.


----------



## sceptical mystic

EthereaEthos said:


> Thank you for your support! I changed the rules a bit, it's now the same as the first one, for the time being.


Thank _you_ for your time and effort.  It's an interesting test.


----------



## Reaper

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. intellectual, pragmatic, idealistic, sensitive
5. imaginative, realistic, curious, pacifistic
6. arrogant, impractical, meek, vapid
7. perfectionistic, innovative, loyal, observant (to be honest, most of the words here applied to me on similar levels)
8. analytical, individualistic, efficient, harmonious


----------



## Tranquility

Reaper said:


> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. intellectual, pragmatic, idealistic, sensitive
> 5. imaginative, realistic, curious, pacifistic
> 6. arrogant, impractical, meek, vapid
> 7. perfectionistic, innovative, loyal, observant (to be honest, most of the words here applied to me on similar levels)
> 8. analytical, individualistic, efficient, harmonious


Thank you! Interestingly, you got INTP.


----------



## Reaper

EthereaEthos said:


> Thank you! Interestingly, you got INTP.


Hm. How accurate would you say these tests of yours are? 
I'm undergoing an INTP vs INTJ thing at the moment.


----------



## Tranquility

Reaper said:


> Hm. How accurate would you say these tests of yours are?
> I'm undergoing an INTP vs INTJ thing at the moment.


So far, I'm seeing a near perfect match, with only two or three misses. Even the xxxx types get the letters right. Type 2.0 is not as tested as 1.0, but so far 2.0 has a 100% accuracy rate.


----------



## qirk

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic, intellectual
5. realistic, imaginative, curious, pacifistic
6. vapid, arrogant, impractical, meek
7. perfectionistic, innovative, loyal, observant
8. individualistic, efficient, analytical, harmonious


----------



## Tranquility

veri said:


> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic, intellectual
> 5. realistic, imaginative, curious, pacifistic
> 6. vapid, arrogant, impractical, meek
> 7. perfectionistic, innovative, loyal, observant
> 8. individualistic, efficient, analytical, harmonious


Thank you! You got INTP.


----------



## disguise

*Test Survey 2.0*

1. talkative or contemplative
2. sociable or solitary
3. outgoing or reserved

4. intellectual > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
5. curious > imaginative > pacifistic > realistic
6. impractical > arrogant > vapid > meek
7. innovative > perfectionistic > loyal > observant
8. analytical > harmonious > individualistic > efficient

I'll try 2.0 for reference, probably with similar results as last time though?


----------



## Trinidad

2.0, here you go:

1. *talkative *or contemplative
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. pragmatic > intellectual > idealistic > sensitive
5. realistic > curious > pacifistic > imaginative
6. arrogant > vapid > impractical > meek
7. observant > perfectionistic > loyal > innovative
8. individualistic > analytical > efficient > harmonious


----------



## Blackbear

EthereaEthos said:


> INFJ, thank you!


Thanks I'm INFJ indeed


----------



## VoodooDolls

Ok here is mine

Test Survey 2.0

1. *talkative* or contemplative
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. *outgoing* or reserved

4. Sensitive > Idealistic > Pragmatic > Intellectual
5. Imaginative > Pacifistic > Curious > Realistic
6. Impractical > Meek > Arrogant > Vapid
7. Innovative > Loyal > Observant > Perfectionistic
8. Individualistic > Analytical > Harmonious > Efficient


----------



## RentalBlackout

Test Survey 2.0

1. *talkative* or contemplative (I can seem both but when I'm comfortable I'm the former)
2. *sociable* or solitary (same as above)
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. idealistic>sensitive>intellectual>pragmatic
5. curious>imaginative>pacifistic>realistic
6. impractical>meek>vapid>arrogant
7. innovative>observant>perfectionistic>loyal
8. individualistic>harmonious>analytical>efficient (I found this one really hard)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. *outgoing*, reserved (occasionally!)
2. *talkative*, contemplative
3. *sociable*, solitary

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. intellectual, idealistic, pragmatic, sensitive
5. imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic
6. impractical, arrogant, vapid, meek
7. innovative, observant, perfectionistic, loyal
8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient


----------



## Rafiki

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing,* reserved*
2. *talkative*, contemplative
3. *sociable*, *solitary*

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
5. creative, nurturing, curious, pragmatic
6. catalyst, supportive, intellectual, grounded
7. loyal, spontaneous, perfectionist, innovative
8. harmonious, individualistic, efficient, analytical


I like the finer distinctions your making, I think I understand them. The double answer to 3 was kinda a 50/50, no preference thing. Sociable sounds a little less severe than solitary.

4. realistic, idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical
5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing
6. supportive, catalyst, grounded/intellectual
7. spontaneous, innovative, loyal/perfectionist
8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient

thanks!


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. *sociable*, solitary

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
5. curious, nurturing, creative, pragmatic
6. supportive, grounded, intellectual, catalyst
7. loyal, spontaneous, innovative, perfectionist
8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


----------



## trunkrent

1.0

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative* (I am talkative with my family every now and then)
3. sociable, *solitary*
4. theoretical, idealistic/realistic (it switches), philanthropic
5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic
6. grounded, intellectual, supportive, catalyst,
7. spontaneous, perfectionist, loyal, innovative
8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient

2.0

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*
4. intellectual, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
5. imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic
6. impractical, meek, vapid, arrogant
7. perfectionistic, loyal, innovative/observant (I see beyond the intangible)
8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient


----------



## RefuseToBackDown

*Sure.*
1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary ((Nehh...depending on who I'm with.))*
4. realistic, philanthropic, idealistic, theoretical.
5. pragmatic, curious/creative, nurturing.
6. grounded, intellectual, supportive, catalyst.
7. spontaneous, loyal, innovative, perfectionist.
8. individualistic/analytical, efficient, harmonious,.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I'm ENTP...this is the first test, where is the 2.0 test listed?

1. outgoing
2. contemplative
3. solitary

4. theoretical, idealistic, realistic, philanthropic
5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic
6. catalyst, intellectual, supportive, grounded
7. spontaneous, innovative, loyal, perfectionist
8. analytical, individualistic, harmonious, efficient


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Also I'm curious how you are using this to type people, what is the method? The first three seem to be measuring introverted vs extroverted, I'm guessing the rest are measuring the different functions, just curious how you relate each function to each answer.


----------



## RiseAgainst55

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
5. creative, nurturing, curious, pragmatic
6. supportive, intellectual, catalyst, grounded
7. perfectionist, spontaneous, loyal, innovative (this was hard because i identify with all four xD)
8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient


----------



## autumntorrent

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. realistic, philanthropic, theoretical, idealistic 
5. creative, pragmatic, curious, nurturing
6. supportive, grounded, intellectual, catalyst 
7. spontaneous, loyal, innovative, perfectionist
8. harmonious, efficient, individualistic, analytical


----------



## White_dress

Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. intellectual, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
5. imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic
6. impractical, meek, arrogant, vapid
7. perfectionistic, loyal, innovative, observant
8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious

INFJ, but from first survey you told me INTJ.


----------



## Tranquility

disguise said:


> *Test Survey 2.0*
> 
> 1. talkative or contemplative
> 2. sociable or solitary
> 3. outgoing or reserved
> 
> 4. intellectual > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
> 5. curious > imaginative > pacifistic > realistic
> 6. impractical > arrogant > vapid > meek
> 7. innovative > perfectionistic > loyal > observant
> 8. analytical > harmonious > individualistic > efficient
> 
> I'll try 2.0 for reference, probably with similar results as last time though?


ENTP, thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

Trinidad said:


> 2.0, here you go:
> 
> 1. *talkative *or contemplative
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. pragmatic > intellectual > idealistic > sensitive
> 5. realistic > curious > pacifistic > imaginative
> 6. arrogant > vapid > impractical > meek
> 7. observant > perfectionistic > loyal > innovative
> 8. individualistic > analytical > efficient > harmonious


ISTP, interestingly. Thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

Trinidad said:


> 2.0, here you go:
> 
> 1. *talkative *or contemplative
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. pragmatic > intellectual > idealistic > sensitive
> 5. realistic > curious > pacifistic > imaginative
> 6. arrogant > vapid > impractical > meek
> 7. observant > perfectionistic > loyal > innovative
> 8. individualistic > analytical > efficient > harmonious


ISTP, interestingly.


----------



## Tranquility

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Ok here is mine
> 
> Test Survey 2.0
> 
> 1. *talkative* or contemplative
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. *outgoing* or reserved
> 
> 4. Sensitive > Idealistic > Pragmatic > Intellectual
> 5. Imaginative > Pacifistic > Curious > Realistic
> 6. Impractical > Meek > Arrogant > Vapid
> 7. Innovative > Loyal > Observant > Perfectionistic
> 8. Individualistic > Analytical > Harmonious > Efficient


ENFP, interestingly.


----------



## Tranquility

RentalBlackout said:


> Test Survey 2.0
> 
> 1. *talkative* or contemplative (I can seem both but when I'm comfortable I'm the former)
> 2. *sociable* or solitary (same as above)
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. idealistic>sensitive>intellectual>pragmatic
> 5. curious>imaginative>pacifistic>realistic
> 6. impractical>meek>vapid>arrogant
> 7. innovative>observant>perfectionistic>loyal
> 8. individualistic>harmonious>analytical>efficient (I found this one really hard)


ENFP, thank you!


----------



## zazara

Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or *contemplative *
2. sociable or *solitary *
3. *outgoing* or reserved

4. idealistic>intellectual>sensitive>pragmatic
5. curious>imaginative>realistic>pacifistic
6. impractical>meek>vapid>arrogant
7. observant>innovative>loyal>perfectionistic
8. individualistic>harmonious>efficient>analytical


----------



## Lucky Luciano

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. *outgoing,* reserved
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. *sociable,* solitary

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. realistic, philanthropic, idealistic, theoretical, 
5. pragmatic, creative, nurturing, curious, 
6. catalyst (not sure if I understood this right), supportive, grounded, intellectual
7. spontaneous, loyal, innovative, perfectionist
8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious


----------



## thereshegoes

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. *talkative*, contemplative (I feel I'm balanced in both?! Maybe a bit more talkative..)
3. sociable, *solitary
*

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. realistic, theoretical, philanthropic, idealistic (none of these really describe me besides realistic)
5. pragmatic, curious, creative, nurturing
6. grounded, intellectual, supportive, catalyst
7. loyal, perfectionist, innovative, spontaneous
8. analytical, efficient, individualistic, harmonious

(I'm an ISTJ)

Edit: Whoooops! Here's the 2.0 :

Test Survey 2.0

1. *talkative* or contemplative (a bit more talkative I guess..)
2. sociable or *solitary *
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. pragmatic>intellectual>sensitive>idealistic
5. realistic>curious>pacifistic>imaginative
6. arrogant>meek*>*vapid>impractical (a big jump from meek to vapid and impractical) 
7. observant>loyal>perfectionist>innovative
8. analytical>efficient>individualistic>harmonious


----------



## xxitasia

Ok, so I tried to answer this the best I could.


1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*

4. realistic, idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic
5. pragmatic, curious, creative, nurturing
6. catalyst, intellectual, supportive, grounded
7. spontaneous, loyal, perfectionist, innovative
8. individualistic, harmonious, efficient, analytical


----------



## Tranquility

Cosmic Hobo said:


> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. *outgoing*, reserved (occasionally!)
> 2. *talkative*, contemplative
> 3. *sociable*, solitary
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. intellectual, idealistic, pragmatic, sensitive
> 5. imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, vapid, meek
> 7. innovative, observant, perfectionistic, loyal
> 8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient


ENxP, most likely ENTP. Thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

pancaketreehouse said:


> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. outgoing,* reserved*
> 2. *talkative*, contemplative
> 3. *sociable*, *solitary*
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
> 5. creative, nurturing, curious, pragmatic
> 6. catalyst, supportive, intellectual, grounded
> 7. loyal, spontaneous, perfectionist, innovative
> 8. harmonious, individualistic, efficient, analytical
> 
> 
> I like the finer distinctions your making, I think I understand them. The double answer to 3 was kinda a 50/50, no preference thing. Sociable sounds a little less severe than solitary.
> 
> 4. realistic, idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical
> 5. curious, creative, pragmatic, nurturing
> 6. supportive, catalyst, grounded/intellectual
> 7. spontaneous, innovative, loyal/perfectionist
> 8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient
> 
> thanks!


ESFP. Could you please try 2.0 on page 12?


----------



## Tranquility

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative*
> 3. *sociable*, solitary
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
> 5. curious, nurturing, creative, pragmatic
> 6. supportive, grounded, intellectual, catalyst
> 7. loyal, spontaneous, innovative, perfectionist
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


You actually got ISFP, but 2.0 on page 12 may type you better.


----------



## Tranquility

trunkrent said:


> 1.0
> 
> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative* (I am talkative with my family every now and then)
> 3. sociable, *solitary*
> 4. theoretical, idealistic/realistic (it switches), philanthropic
> 5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic
> 6. grounded, intellectual, supportive, catalyst,
> 7. spontaneous, perfectionist, loyal, innovative
> 8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient
> 
> 2.0
> 
> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 4. intellectual, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
> 5. imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic
> 6. impractical, meek, vapid, arrogant
> 7. perfectionistic, loyal, innovative/observant (I see beyond the intangible)
> 8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficient


INTP on first, INFP on second.


----------



## Tranquility

RefuseToBackDown said:


> *Sure.*
> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative*
> 3. sociable, *solitary ((Nehh...depending on who I'm with.))*
> 4. realistic, philanthropic, idealistic, theoretical.
> 5. pragmatic, curious/creative, nurturing.
> 6. grounded, intellectual, supportive, catalyst.
> 7. spontaneous, loyal, innovative, perfectionist.
> 8. individualistic/analytical, efficient, harmonious,.


ISTP. Could you please take 2.0 on page 12?


----------



## Tranquility

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm ENTP...this is the first test, where is the 2.0 test listed?
> 
> 1. outgoing
> 2. contemplative
> 3. solitary
> 
> 4. theoretical, idealistic, realistic, philanthropic
> 5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic
> 6. catalyst, intellectual, supportive, grounded
> 7. spontaneous, innovative, loyal, perfectionist
> 8. analytical, individualistic, harmonious, efficient


You got ENTP, and on page 12.


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes, but only some find that purpose in questing for their chosen causes, activists for their chosen higher drive.


So, what's your point?


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> So, what's your point?


Which are you, a silent observer who sees beauty in everything, but doesn't want to impose, or a driven activist who lives their ideal life, either in real life or in imagination?


----------



## Psychopomp

Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. *outgoing* or reserved

4. idealistic, intellectual, sensitive, pragmatic
5. imaginative, curious, pacifistic, realistic
6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
7. innovative, perfectionistic, loyal, observant
8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient



I am pretty surprised that anyone ranked 'vapid' first. Such a universally negative word. All the other ones could go both ways, but I've never once seen that word used in anything but the most scathing way. Even arrogant can be worn proudly or imply power.

Interesting!


----------



## Tranquility

arkigos said:


> Test Survey 2.0
> 
> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. *outgoing* or reserved
> 
> 4. idealistic, intellectual, sensitive, pragmatic
> 5. imaginative, curious, pacifistic, realistic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
> 7. innovative, perfectionistic, loyal, observant
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty surprised that anyone ranked 'vapid' first. Such a universally negative word. All the other ones could go both ways, but I've never once seen that word used in anything but the most scathing way. Even arrogant can be worn proudly or imply power.
> 
> Interesting!


Do you want to reconsider your results at all? According to this, you scored a perfect INFP. XD
And, is their any kind way to call someone uncreative and trite?


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> Which are you, a silent observer who sees beauty in everything, but doesn't want to impose, or a driven activist who lives their ideal life, either in real life or in imagination?


Well, I don't want to be someone who just sits and watches from the sidelines all the time.. "doesn't want to impose" .. sounds like a total pushover. 

Of course I want to live my ideal life. Who would oppose to admitting that? 

"No, I want to live my life according to everyone else's ideals." .. huh? :bored:


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> Well, I don't want to be someone who just sits and watches from the sidelines all the time.. "doesn't want to impose" .. sounds like a total pushover.
> 
> Of course I want to live my ideal life. Who would oppose to admitting that?
> 
> "No, I want to live my life according to everyone else's ideals." .. huh? :bored:


Could you give your case for each function in your stack?


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> Could you give your case for each function in your stack?












Haha I'll just try to do this the quickest way possible. :tongue:

Fi = Why is this important to *me*? Oh, right. 
Se = I need more stuff. Knowledge, experience, everything. 
Ni = Getting deep into things. Finding the real meaning. 
Te = Organizing my thoughts externally.. kinda ? I'm working on this one.


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> Haha I'll just try to do this the quickest way possible. :tongue:
> 
> Fi = Why is this important to *me*? Oh, right.
> Se = I need more stuff. Knowledge, experience, everything.
> Ni = Getting deep into things. Finding the real meaning.
> Te = Organizing my thoughts externally.. kinda ? I'm working on this one.


Is internal harmony more important to you, or staying true to your values? Would you do something you believe is right, even if it will cause great emotional pain to yourself?


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> Is internal harmony more important to you, or staying true to your values? Would you do something you believe is right, even if it will cause great emotional pain to yourself?


Why does this matter? I don't understand what you're looking for. 

What do you mean by internal harmony? 

I think both of these go hand in hand. If I don't do something that I believe is right, I'm not sure I'll be emotionally fine with that either.


----------



## Wunderlust

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*

4. theoretical, realistic, philanthropic, idealistic
5. creative, curious, nurturing, pragmatic
6. intellectual, catalyst, supportive, grounded
7. Innovative, spontaneous, loyal, perfectionist
8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient


----------



## Psychopomp

EthereaEthos said:


> Do you want to reconsider your results at all? According to this, you scored a perfect INFP. XD
> And, is their any kind way to call someone uncreative and trite?


The only thing I was on the fence about and spent time considering was idealistic vs intellectual. I identify more as idealistic, but is that what I actually am? ...


Yes, but also an intellectual. I'd rather be an idealist, and I think most intellectuals would call me one. When in a discussion with intellectuals, I am an idealist instead and am called such. I don't think of myself as an intellectual in a group of intellectuals. 

However, I am sure in a group of unintellectual idealists, the story might change. Also, I don't think most casual observers would call me an idealist over an intellectual, though I suspect most that I am familiar with would. Am I still an INFP if you swap those?


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

EthereaEthos said:


> You actually got ISFP, but 2.0 on page 12 may type you better.


I'll try it 

Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. *sociable* or solitary
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. idealistic, sensitive, intellectual, pragmatic
5. imaginative, curious, pacifistic, realistic
6. impractical, vapid, meek, arrogant
7. loyal, perfectionistic, innovative, observant
8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


----------



## Fear Itself

Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. *sociable* or solitary _(both really...)_
3. outgoing or *reserved
*
4. idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic, intellectual
5. realistic, imaginative, curious, pacifistic
6. meek, impractical, vapid, arrogant
7. loyal, observant, innovative, perfectionistic
8. harmonious, individualistic, analytical, efficient

Original Test

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3.* sociable*, solitary_ (again, I'm kind of both)_

4. realistic, idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical
5. creative, nurturing, curious, pragmatic
6. supportive, grounded, intellectual, catalyst
7. loyal, spontaneous, innovative, perfectionist
8. harmonious, individualistic, analytical, efficient

I just filled them both out just because. :tongue: This is fun but man, those were actually kind of difficult to put in order. If I took this again another day, I might unconsciously fill it out differently...


----------



## RiseAgainst55

EthereaEthos said:


> You got INFx. Could you please take 2.0 on page 12?


Sure!
Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. sensitive, idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic
5. imaginative, pacifistic, curious, realistic (pacifistic and curious are about equal)
6. impractical, arrogant, vapid, meek (only impractical really describes me)
7. perfectionistic, loyal, innovative, observant (all describe me well)
8. individualistic, harmonious, analytical, efficent


----------



## thereshegoes

EthereaEthos said:


> Hmmm... you got ISTP.


I can identify with one or two of the ISTP qualities but I am *for sure not *a SP.....
Aren't SP's sensation seeking? None of the adjectives I chose really show that.. Maybe you should add spontaneity or adjectives based on the way a person reacts to problems on to the list. It's on your first test but not the second. 
I would say my 'second' closest typing would have to be INTJ based on everything that I have read comparing types and tendencies. This is probably because my Sensing and Intuition are pretty much balanced and I remember having the hardest time deciding whether I was an INTJ or ISTJ. My third would probably be ESTJ because I am an ambivert but I have never before tested as an ISTP. In fact, I'm probably more likely to be any other xxxJ type over an ISTP. So yeah, again, I think you should add a question based on the way a person reacts to a problem because I don't really see one or don't how you could explicitly interpret that through the new quiz. 
I like this new approach, though! roud:


----------



## autumntorrent

Test Survey 2.0

1. talkative or* contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic, intellectual 
5. pacifistic, realistic, curious, imaginative
6. meek, vapid, impractical, arrogant, 
7. observant,loyal, perfectionistic, innovative
8. harmonious, efficient, individualistic, analytical


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Original

1. reserved
2. contemplative
3. solitary

4. theoretical, idealistic, philanthropic, realistic
5. curious, nurturing, creative, pragmatic
6. supportive, intellectual, grounded, catalyst
7. loyal, perfectionist, innovative, spontaneous
8. analytical, harmonious, individualistic, efficient


Test 2.0

1. contemplative
2. solitary
3. reserved

4. sensitive, idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic
5. pacifistic, curious, imaginative, realistic
6. meek, impractical, vapid, arrogant
7. perfectionistic, loyal, observant, innovative
8. analytical, harmonious, individualistic, efficient


----------



## Tranquility

Wunderlust said:


> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative*
> 3. sociable, *solitary*
> 
> 4. theoretical, realistic, philanthropic, idealistic
> 5. creative, curious, nurturing, pragmatic
> 6. intellectual, catalyst, supportive, grounded
> 7. Innovative, spontaneous, loyal, perfectionist
> 8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient


Could you please take 2.0 on page twelve?


----------



## Tranquility

@arkigos, yes, and very strongly so. Do you have any kindred feelings towards the INFP type?


----------



## Tranquility

@LandOfTheSnakes, you got INFP.


----------



## Psychopomp

EthereaEthos said:


> @_arkigos_, yes, and very strongly so. Do you have any kindred feelings towards the INFP type?


Yes, I do. Like I said before, I often mistype INFP. Not really surprising. The feedback from that is that the test isn't differentiating Fe from Fi clearly, at least not in this one particular case.


----------



## xxitasia

EthereaEthos said:


> Could you please take 2.0 on page 12?


1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. sensitive, pragmatic, intellectual, idealistic
5. realistic, curious, imaginative, pacifist
6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
7. observant, loyal, innovative, perfectionistic
8. individualistic, harmonious, efficient, analytical


----------



## Tranquility

@Fear Itself, your result is ISFP.


----------



## Tranquility

@susank56, you got INFx leaning INFP.


----------



## Tranquility

@autumntorrent, you got ISFJ.


----------



## Tranquility

@BlissfulDreams, you scored a very strong ISFP.


----------



## Tranquility

@alitasea, you scored ISxJ.


----------



## Tranquility

@arkigos, would you say your Fe is well developed? That could have thrown it off...


----------



## Psychopomp

EthereaEthos said:


> @_arkigos_, would you say your Fe is well developed? That could have thrown it off...


I would say it is very present. I don't know that I would say it is well developed, but I guess that depends on what you mean. It is very central and present. Perhaps more than a typical INTP. I tend to be pretty strongly oriented toward value, as a rule... though it is still of an inferior nature, and certainly Fe rather than Fi. 

To accommodate this, a test would have to account for Fe vs Fi... and also 'ordering'. That's ugly and difficult. Some tests handle this by offering secondaries... or, accepting that every single edge case can't be accommodated.


----------



## imaginaryrobot

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary *

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic, realistic 
5. curious, nurturing, creative, pragmatic
6. supportive, intellectual, grounded, catalyst
7. perfectionist, innovative, loyal, spontaneous
8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient (had trouble deciding whether individualistic or efficient should come first)

Test Survey 2.0

4. Idealistic, intellectual, sensitive, pragmatic
5. Pacifistic, curious, imaginative, realistic
6. meek, impractical, vapid, arrogant (wasn't sure if vapid or arrogant should come first)
7. perfectionistic, innovative, loyal, observant
8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient


----------



## Tranquility

imaginaryrobot said:


> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. outgoing, *reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative*
> 3. sociable, *solitary *
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic, realistic
> 5. curious, nurturing, creative, pragmatic
> 6. supportive, intellectual, grounded, catalyst
> 7. perfectionist, innovative, loyal, spontaneous
> 8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient (had trouble deciding whether individualistic or efficient should come first)
> 
> Test Survey 2.0
> 
> 4. Idealistic, intellectual, sensitive, pragmatic
> 5. Pacifistic, curious, imaginative, realistic
> 6. meek, impractical, vapid, arrogant (wasn't sure if vapid or arrogant should come first)
> 7. perfectionistic, innovative, loyal, observant
> 8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient


You got INFP. Thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

arkigos said:


> Yes, I do. Like I said before, I often mistype INFP. Not really surprising. The feedback from that is that the test isn't differentiating Fe from Fi clearly, at least not in this one particular case.


Considering I've found a new, easier scoring system, I can add the cognitive pairs questions from 1.0 to this, and remove the single function questions. This should straighten it out, considering you scored INTP on 1.0. It'll bump up the question length to 9, but that's acceptible, and it'll increase precision.


----------



## Kathy Kane

2.0 

Contemplative
Solitary
Reserved

4. intellectual, idealistic, pragmatic , sensitive
5. Imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic 
6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
7. Observant, perfectionistic, loyal, innovative
8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious


----------



## Tranquility

Kathy Kane said:


> 2.0
> 
> Contemplative
> Solitary
> Reserved
> 
> 4. intellectual, idealistic, pragmatic , sensitive
> 5. Imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
> 7. Observant, perfectionistic, loyal, innovative
> 8. individualistic, analytical, efficient, harmonious


INxJ, leaning INTJ. Thank you!


----------



## MagritteGaras

Test Survey 2.0

1. contemplative
2. sociable
3. reserved

4. intellectual, idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic
5. imaginative, curious, realistic, pacifistic
6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
7. observant, loyal, perfectionistic, innovative
8.individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


----------



## cindennrella

1. It depends, but let's say talkative
2. sociable
3. reserved


First one:
4. theoretical, idealistic, philanthropic, realistic
5. curious, creative, nurturing,, pragmatic
6. intellectual, supportive, catalyst, grounded
7. innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous, loyal
8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


2.0:
4. idealistic, intellectual, sensitive, pragmatic
5. curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
6. impractical, arrogant, vapid, meek
7. innovative, perfectionistic, loyal, observant
8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


----------



## Fuzzyslug

EthereaEthos said:


> Hello, I am working on a new method of typing, and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to participate to help gauge the accuracy. The directions are a pretty straightforward. Questions 1-3 are the typical two choice questions, where you pick one. These are to determine, roughly, the attitude of the person. Questions 4-8 contain 4 words each. You must list the words in the order that they describe you, from greatest to least. These are based on functional pair theory. It's a little sketchy, I know, but I would really appreciate your input. And, please don't forget to add the type you identify with, to check the accuracy of the test.
> 
> 
> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 
> 1. outgoing, reserved
> 2. talkative, contemplative
> 3. sociable, solitary
> 
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 
> 4. idealistic, philanthropic, theoretical, realistic
> 5. creative, nurturing, curious, pragmatic
> 6. catalyst, supportive, intellectual, grounded
> 7. loyal, spontaneous, perfectionist, innovative
> 8. harmonious, individualistic, efficient, analytical


*[1.0]*

*1.* Outgoing, Reserved
Given the definitions for -Outgoing- as "friendly and socially confident" I would say yes to Friendly but not socially confident in which case it would come off as a Reserved nature. I can go either way here.


*2.* Talkative, Contemplative
This one also can go either way based on the situation, I come off as very casual and 'chatty' but other times the reserved and contemplative 'observational' mode. Usually reserved in an unfamiliar situation where I don't know a person or subject well and will take the sidelines watching with interest.


*3.* Sociable, Solitary
I oscillate between these two. Usually it'll be continuous cycling back and forth of having too much alone time and seeking company or solitary activities that are -doing- something. Lately it goes something like this: 2-4 days alone (even though I have a pet which I'm not even sure could be considered 'solitary'?) then becoming restless seeming as if it's a routine of being by myself but then getting anxious when spending too much time around people and going back to needing alone time. I can't imagine spending months at a time alone, after about a week I get really depressed being alone.


*4.* Realistic > Theoretical > Idealistic > Philanthropic
Realistic in outlook in the sense of unless being an impulse I wouldn't spend more than I have at the moment despite doing a future prediction based on income (By this date if events happen as they have recently it should be fine and I can justify it even if technically I'm not 100% certain it will happen)


*5.* Curious > Pragmatic > Creative > Nurturing
I've been told I'm very creative but personally I don't happen to think so. I've been characterized as being curious early in life. Quite the mischief maker :kitteh: 

*6.* Supportive > Grounded == Intellectual > Catalyst
Supportive in the belief that everyone is capable of making their own choices (given reasonable circumstances) and is encouraged. I don't really consider myself an -intellectual- just someone that is curious. Intellectual sounds kind of pretentious.


*7.* Spontaneous > Perfectionist > Innovative > Loyal
I don't do well with routine so I'm definitely spontaneous. Perfectionist when working on a project or job. Innovative in a practical need sort of way. 


*8.* Individualistic == Harmonious > Analytical > Efficient
I don't like fighting, but I understand that not everyone can agree. Individualistic in that I choose my own way and not because I'm told (very stubborn). I like to analyze AND be efficient (especially when it's for that practical need: eg. Mini-maxing in video games to save economy of effort. If I don't have a goal and a game is very linear, it gets boring. I tend to learn the mechanics of a game and usually the social aspect is what keeps me coming back. It's applying the strategy to help a person usually.


*[2.0]
*
*4.* I liked v1.0 #4 better.
*5.* Curious, Pacifistic, Imaginative, Realistic
Instead of Pacifistic I would say Apathetic.

*6.* Impractical, Arrogant, Vapid, Meek
If I understood this correctly it's most like to least, correct? This may seem to conflict with v1.0 # 7 + 8's response "innovating / analyzing and implementing based on a _practical need"_ - I'd be impractical in say everyday affairs such as bill paying, housekeeping, desiring a stable job based solely on it meeting financial needs rather than personal desires (this job is personally not satisfying but it pays the bills - this aggravates me to no end)

*7. *Observant == Innovative > Perfectionistic > Loyal
Observing to innovate and implement. Same as v1.0 #7
*8. *Same as v1.0 #8


----------



## Tranquility

cindennrella said:


> 1. It depends, but let's say talkative
> 2. sociable
> 3. reserved
> 
> 
> First one:
> 4. theoretical, idealistic, philanthropic, realistic
> 5. curious, creative, nurturing,, pragmatic
> 6. intellectual, supportive, catalyst, grounded
> 7. innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous, loyal
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient
> 
> 
> 2.0:
> 4. idealistic, intellectual, sensitive, pragmatic
> 5. curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, vapid, meek
> 7. innovative, perfectionistic, loyal, observant
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


INFJ. Thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

cindennrella said:


> 1. It depends, but let's say talkative
> 2. sociable
> 3. reserved
> 
> 
> First one:
> 4. theoretical, idealistic, philanthropic, realistic
> 5. curious, creative, nurturing,, pragmatic
> 6. intellectual, supportive, catalyst, grounded
> 7. innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous, loyal
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient
> 
> 
> 2.0:
> 4. idealistic, intellectual, sensitive, pragmatic
> 5. curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, vapid, meek
> 7. innovative, perfectionistic, loyal, observant
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


ENFP, thank you!


----------



## Tranquility

Fuzzyslug said:


> *[1.0]*
> 
> *1.* Outgoing, Reserved
> Given the definitions for -Outgoing- as "friendly and socially confident" I would say yes to Friendly but not socially confident in which case it would come off as a Reserved nature. I can go either way here.
> 
> 
> *2.* Talkative, Contemplative
> This one also can go either way based on the situation, I come off as very casual and 'chatty' but other times the reserved and contemplative 'observational' mode. Usually reserved in an unfamiliar situation where I don't know a person or subject well and will take the sidelines watching with interest.
> 
> 
> *3.* Sociable, Solitary
> I oscillate between these two. Usually it'll be continuous cycling back and forth of having too much alone time and seeking company or solitary activities that are -doing- something. Lately it goes something like this: 2-4 days alone (even though I have a pet which I'm not even sure could be considered 'solitary'?) then becoming restless seeming as if it's a routine of being by myself but then getting anxious when spending too much time around people and going back to needing alone time. I can't imagine spending months at a time alone, after about a week I get really depressed being alone.
> 
> 
> *4.* Realistic > Theoretical > Idealistic > Philanthropic
> Realistic in outlook in the sense of unless being an impulse I wouldn't spend more than I have at the moment despite doing a future prediction based on income (By this date if events happen as they have recently it should be fine and I can justify it even if technically I'm not 100% certain it will happen)
> 
> 
> *5.* Curious > Pragmatic > Creative > Nurturing
> I've been told I'm very creative but personally I don't happen to think so. I've been characterized as being curious early in life. Quite the mischief maker :kitteh:
> 
> *6.* Supportive > Grounded == Intellectual > Catalyst
> Supportive in the belief that everyone is capable of making their own choices (given reasonable circumstances) and is encouraged. I don't really consider myself an -intellectual- just someone that is curious. Intellectual sounds kind of pretentious.
> 
> 
> *7.* Spontaneous > Perfectionist > Innovative > Loyal
> I don't do well with routine so I'm definitely spontaneous. Perfectionist when working on a project or job. Innovative in a practical need sort of way.
> 
> 
> *8.* Individualistic == Harmonious > Analytical > Efficient
> I don't like fighting, but I understand that not everyone can agree. Individualistic in that I choose my own way and not because I'm told (very stubborn). I like to analyze AND be efficient (especially when it's for that practical need: eg. Mini-maxing in video games to save economy of effort. If I don't have a goal and a game is very linear, it gets boring. I tend to learn the mechanics of a game and usually the social aspect is what keeps me coming back. It's applying the strategy to help a person usually.
> 
> 
> *[2.0]
> *
> *4.* I liked v1.0 #4 better.
> *5.* Curious, Pacifistic, Imaginative, Realistic
> Instead of Pacifistic I would say Apathetic.
> 
> *6.* Impractical, Arrogant, Vapid, Meek
> If I understood this correctly it's most like to least, correct? This may seem to conflict with v1.0 # 7 + 8's response "innovating / analyzing and implementing based on a _practical need"_ - I'd be impractical in say everyday affairs such as bill paying, housekeeping, desiring a stable job based solely on it meeting financial needs rather than personal desires (this job is personally not satisfying but it pays the bills - this aggravates me to no end)
> 
> *7. *Observant == Innovative > Perfectionistic > Loyal
> Observing to innovate and implement. Same as v1.0 #7
> *8. *Same as v1.0 #8


Thank you for all the input! You are either ENTP or INTJ, according to this, and leaning more ENTP.


----------



## Tranquility

Test v3.0!

1. talkative or contemplative
2. sociable or solitary
3. outgoing or reserved

4. imaginative, grounded, gentle, intellectual
5. idealistic, pragmatic, sensitive, curious
6. impractical, vapid, meek, arrogant
7. soulful, realistic, supportive, independent
8. inspiring, factual, sympathetic, theoretical
9. passionate, sensible, agreeable, aloof


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> Test Survey 2.0
> 
> 1. talkative or contemplative
> 2. sociable or solitary
> 3. outgoing or reserved
> 
> 4. intellectual, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
> 5. realistic, curious, pacifistic, imaginative
> 6. meek, impractical, arrogant, vapid
> 7. innovative, perfectionistic, loyal, observant
> 8. harmonious, individualistic, analytical, efficient


These are very tough for me to do so. Version 2 is the only I manage to do so far:

talkative
sociable
reserved

sensitive, idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic
curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
meek, vapid, arrogant, impractical
observant, loyal, perfectionistic, innovative
harmonious, analytical, efficient, individualistic


* *




xNFP I am


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> These are very tough for me to do so. Version 2 is the only I manage to do so far:
> 
> talkative
> sociable
> reserved
> 
> sensitive, idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic
> curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
> meek, vapid, arrogant, impractical
> observant, loyal, perfectionistic, innovative
> harmonious, analytical, efficient, individualistic
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xNFP I am


You scored ENFJ, with INFP as a second posibility. 3.0 is much more accurate, please try it out if you can


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> You scored ENFJ, with INFP as a second posibility. 3.0 is much more accurate, please try it out if you can


Test v3.0!

1. talkative 
2. sociable 
3. reserved

4. grounded gentle, imaginative, intellectual
5. sensitive, idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic
6. meek, dull, arrogant, impractical
7. soulful, supportive, realistic, independent
8. sympathetic, inspiring, factual, theoretical
9. sensible, agreeable, passionate, aloof


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> Test v3.0!
> 
> 1. talkative
> 2. sociable
> 3. reserved
> 
> 4. grounded gentle, imaginative, intellectual
> 5. sensitive, idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic
> 6. meek, dull, arrogant, impractical
> 7. soulful, supportive, realistic, independent
> 8. sympathetic, inspiring, factual, theoretical
> 9. sensible, agreeable, passionate, aloof


Interesting. You tested as an ESFP first, ISFJ second...


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> Interesting. You tested as an ESFP first, ISFJ second...


Waaaahhh!! I should be ENFP first, and INFP second, or vice versa!


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> Waaaahhh!! I should be ENFP first, and INFP second, or vice versa!


There are two possible explainations. Either my test is faulty, or my test is accurate. Due to the close connection between your chosen type and the result, I am willing to consider either. Do you feel any kindred feelings towards ESFPs?


----------



## Kathy Kane

EthereaEthos said:


> Test v3.0!
> 
> 1. talkative or contemplative
> 2. sociable or solitary
> 3. outgoing or reserved
> 
> 4. imaginative, grounded gentle, intellectual
> 5. idealistic, pragmatic, sensitive, intellectual
> 6. impractical, dull, meek, arrogant
> 7. soulful, realistic, supportive, independent
> 8. inspiring, factual, sympathetic, theoretical
> 9. passionate, sensible, agreeable, aloof


Are grounded and gentle two separate selections? And dull can mean boring or dumb. I wouldn't even want to choose that one. Do you mean something more like steady or mild?


----------



## Tranquility

Kathy Kane said:


> Are grounded and gentle two separate selections? And dull can mean boring or dumb. I wouldn't even want to choose that one. Do you mean something more like steady or mild?


Yes, and I mean dull as in uninteresting or vapid. Thanks for helping!


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> Yes, and I mean dull as in uninteresting or vapid. Thanks for helping!


I thought it was one term.

What does grounded mean then?


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> There are two possible explainations. Either my test is faulty, or my test is accurate. Due to the close connection between your chosen type and the result, I am willing to consider either. Do you feel any kindred feelings towards ESFPs?


No, I'm in no way an S.

Agreeable I had as 2nd one in the latter one, but would come after _gentle, i__maginative, intellectual (and I don't know what grounded means)_


----------



## Tranquility

Hmmm. I fixed the xSFP problem, and made an xNFP one. Well, it works well enough, and confirmed you are an ExFP. It seems to work for most INFPs I've tried, so good enough. @AAADD, thank you for your input. Hopefully with a bit more help, I may be able to fix this problem.


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> I thought it was one term.
> 
> What does grounded mean then?


Grounded means down to earth.


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> Grounded means down to earth.


_Test v3.0!_

_1. talkative _
_2. sociable _
_3. reserved_

_4. __gentle, i__maginative, intellectual, grounded_
_5. __sensitive, __idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic_
_6. meek, __impractical, __dull, arrogant_
_7. soulful, supportive, realistic, independent_
_8. __sympathetic, __inspiring, factual, theoretical_
_9. __sensible, __aloof, __passionate, __agreeable__

I am not that agreeable also, and didn't know aloof well.

edit: oh, I made a mistake with __impractical, lol _


----------



## Belzy

So also test 1 should be renewed:

talkative
sociable
reserved

sensitive, idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic
curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
meek, impractical, vapid, arrogant
observant, innovative, perfectionistic, loyal
harmonious, analytical, efficient, individualistic

edit: changed one order


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> _Test v3.0!_
> 
> _1. talkative _
> _2. sociable _
> _3. reserved_
> 
> _4. __gentle, i__maginative, intellectual, grounded_
> _5. __sensitive, __idealistic, intellectual, pragmatic_
> _6. meek, dull, arrogant, __impractical_
> _7. soulful, supportive, realistic, independent_
> _8. __sympathetic, __inspiring, factual, theoretical_
> _9. __sensible, __aloof, __passionate, __agreeable__
> 
> I am not that agreeable also, and didn't know aloof well._


Aloof means detached and impersonal. Again you got ESFP or ISFJ, or maybe ESFJ. Please describe what you are like as a person, to help fix this error.


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> Aloof means detached and impersonal. Again you got ESFP or ISFJ, or maybe ESFJ. Please describe what you are like as a person, to help fix this error.


I used the opposite meaning of impractical, see my edit!

edit: made another change in the last one (test 1)

this is so difficult! Loyal as in how?


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> I used the opposite meaning of impractical, see my edit!
> 
> edit: made another change in the last one (test 1)
> 
> this is so difficult! Loyal as in how?


ESFJ now. XD Could you lease take a cognitive functions test and post the results? This is quite interesting.


----------



## disguise

As a semi-reliable ENTP example (tested as that in your two previous versions), I'd like to try the newest one:

*Test v3.0!*

1. talkative or contemplative
2. sociable or solitary
3. outgoing or reserved

4. intellectual > imaginative > grounded > gentle
5. curious > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
6. impractical > arrogant > vapid > meek
7. independent > supportive > soulful > realistic
8. theoretical > sympathetic > inspiring > factual
9. passionate > agreeable > aloof > sensible


----------



## Tranquility

disguise said:


> As a semi-reliable ENTP example (tested as that in your two previous versions), I'd like to try the newest one:
> 
> *Test v3.0!*
> 
> 1. talkative or contemplative
> 2. sociable or solitary
> 3. outgoing or reserved
> 
> 4. intellectual > imaginative > grounded > gentle
> 5. intellectual > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
> 6. impractical > arrogant > vapid > meek
> 7. independent > supportive > soulful > realistic
> 8. theoretical > sympathetic > inspiring > factual
> 9. passionate > agreeable > aloof > sensible


Whoops, made a mistake on number 5, fixed now! Please edit your reply accordingly. XD


----------



## Tranquility

AAADD said:


> I play Annie Edison in a Mafia game on this forum. Has little to do with being a character I like or not.
> 
> What may play an important role in the difficulties between INFP and ENFP is autism/Asperger, while because of that I'm usually under stress in social situations, thus becoming (depressed and) withdrawn, which has made me think me to be introverted (INFP) until I've learned that not to be the case.


Ah, a fellow Aspie! My mother is under the impression Aspies cannot be extraverted. Good to see this is not the case.


----------



## Tranquility

cindennrella said:


> Ok, 3.0:
> 1. *talkative* or contemplative
> 2. *sociable* or solitary
> 3. outgoing or* reserved*
> 
> 4. intellectual, gentle, imaginative, grounded
> 5. curious, idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, vapid, meek
> 7. soulful, supportive, independent, realistic
> 8. inspiring, theoretical, sympathetic, factual
> 9. passionate, aloof, agreeable, sensible


You got ENFP.


----------



## MagritteGaras

3.0
1. contemplative
2. sociable
3. reserved

4. intellectual, imaginative, grounded, gentle
5. curious, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
7. soulful, independent, supportive, realistic
8. sympathetic, inspiring, theoretical, factual
9. passionate, sensible, agreeable, aloof


----------



## zazara

Test v3.0!

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. *outgoing *or reserved

4. imaginative, intellectual, gentle, grounded
5. curious, idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic
6. impractical, meek, vapid, arrogant
7. soulful, independent, supportive, realistic
8. inspiring, sympathetic, theoretical, factual
9. passionate, aloof, sensible, agreeable


----------



## ttanzkel

Try me?

1. contemplative
2. sociable
3. outgoing

4. intellectual > grounded > imaginative > gentle
5. curious > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
6. arrogant > impractical > meek > vapid
7. independent > realistic > supportive > soulful
8. theoretical > factual > sympathetic > inspiring 
9. passionate > sensible > aloof > agreeable


----------



## Fuzzyslug

EthereaEthos said:


> --snip--
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[1.0]
> 
> 1. Outgoing, Reserved
> Given the definitions for -Outgoing- as "friendly and socially confident" I would say yes to Friendly but not socially confident in which case it would come off as a Reserved nature. I can go either way here.
> 
> 
> 2. Talkative, Contemplative
> This one also can go either way based on the situation, I come off as very casual and 'chatty' but other times the reserved and contemplative 'observational' mode. Usually reserved in an unfamiliar situation where I don't know a person or subject well and will take the sidelines watching with interest.
> 
> 
> 3. Sociable, Solitary
> I oscillate between these two. Usually it'll be continuous cycling back and forth of having too much alone time and seeking company or solitary activities that are -doing- something. Lately it goes something like this: 2-4 days alone (even though I have a pet which I'm not even sure could be considered 'solitary'?) then becoming restless seeming as if it's a routine of being by myself but then getting anxious when spending too much time around people and going back to needing alone time. I can't imagine spending months at a time alone, after about a week I get really depressed being alone.
> 
> 
> 4. Realistic > Theoretical > Idealistic > Philanthropic
> Realistic in outlook in the sense of unless being an impulse I wouldn't spend more than I have at the moment despite doing a future prediction based on income (By this date if events happen as they have recently it should be fine and I can justify it even if technically I'm not 100% certain it will happen)
> 
> 
> 5. Curious > Pragmatic > Creative > Nurturing
> I've been told I'm very creative but personally I don't happen to think so. I've been characterized as being curious early in life. Quite the mischief maker :kitteh:
> 
> 6. Supportive > Grounded == Intellectual > Catalyst
> Supportive in the belief that everyone is capable of making their own choices (given reasonable circumstances) and is encouraged. I don't really consider myself an -intellectual- just someone that is curious. Intellectual sounds kind of pretentious.
> 
> 
> 7. Spontaneous > Perfectionist > Innovative > Loyal
> I don't do well with routine so I'm definitely spontaneous. Perfectionist when working on a project or job. Innovative in a practical need sort of way.
> 
> 
> 8. Individualistic == Harmonious > Analytical > Efficient
> I don't like fighting, but I understand that not everyone can agree. Individualistic in that I choose my own way and not because I'm told (very stubborn). I like to analyze AND be efficient (especially when it's for that practical need: eg. Mini-maxing in video games to save economy of effort. If I don't have a goal and a game is very linear, it gets boring. I tend to learn the mechanics of a game and usually the social aspect is what keeps me coming back. It's applying the strategy to help a person usually.
> 
> 
> [2.0]
> 
> 4. I liked v1.0 #4 better.
> 
> 5. Curious, Pacifistic, Imaginative, Realistic
> Instead of Pacifistic I would say Apathetic.
> 
> 6. Impractical, Arrogant, Vapid, Meek
> If I understood this correctly it's most like to least, correct? This may seem to conflict with v1.0 # 7 + 8's response "innovating / analyzing and implementing based on a practical need" - I'd be impractical in say everyday affairs such as bill paying, housekeeping, desiring a stable job based solely on it meeting financial needs rather than personal desires (this job is personally not satisfying but it pays the bills - this aggravates me to no end)
> 
> 7. Observant == Innovative > Perfectionistic > Loyal
> Observing to innovate and implement. Same as v1.0 #7
> 
> 8. Same as v1.0 #8
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the input! You are either ENTP or INTJ, according to this, and leaning more ENTP.


I wonder if it says anything that I've been working on this reply for at least the last 12 hours or so but end up being distracted working on other things and coming back to finish the outline below?


*[3.0]*

*1.* Outgoing, Reserved


> Given the definitions for -Outgoing- as "friendly and socially confident" I would say yes to Friendly but not socially confident in which case it would come off as a Reserved nature. I can go either way here.



*2.* Talkative, Contemplative


> This one also can go either way based on the situation, I come off as very casual and 'chatty' but other times the reserved and contemplative 'observational' mode. Usually reserved in an unfamiliar situation where I don't know a person or subject well and will take the sidelines watching with interest.



*3. *Sociable, Solitary


> I oscillate between these two. Usually it'll be continuous cycling back and forth of having too much alone time and seeking company or solitary activities that are -doing- something. Lately it goes something like this: 2-4 days alone (even though I have a pet which I'm not even sure could be considered 'solitary'?) then becoming restless seeming as if it's a routine of being by myself but then getting anxious when spending too much time around people and going back to needing alone time. I can't imagine spending months at a time alone, after about a week I get really depressed being alone.


*4.* Gentle > Intellectual > Imaginative > Grounded
*5.* Curious > Sensitive > Idealistic > Pragmatic
*6.* Impractical > Meek > Vapid > Arrogant (Most likely to least likely)
*7.* Independent > Realistic > Supportive > Soulful
*8.* Theoretical > Sympathetic > Inspiring > Factual
Number 8 was pretty tough, I'm not all gooey on the inside that sympathetic would have me believe, for theory I'm more likely to wonder "what would happen if this" and then test it out in a number of ways (this just happens to come off as annoying to others, though).
*9.* Aloof > Agreeable > Sensible > Passionate

*BONUS - Most to Least likely list using all three versions **descriptors **(because I like making things complicated *:crazy:_*)*_*:*
For this part I've taken all words being used to describe and then reordering them based on preference.

*MOST LIKELY*
Aloof
Individualistic
Independent
Spontaneous
Sensitive
Realistic
Curious
Gentle
Observant
Analytical
Imaginative
Innovative
Creative
Perfectionist
Efficient
Theoretical
Harmonious
Supportive
Agreeable
Pacifistic
Idealistic
Intellectual
Sympathetic
Impractical
Sensible
Grounded
Pragmatic
Passionate
Meek
Vapid
Inspiring
Catalyst
Factual
Loyal
Arrogant
Philanthropic
Nurturing
Soulful

_*LEAST LIKELY*_

Making a list that is sorted alphanumerically and marked with the question number they appear followed by which version it appears. The arrows show how the descriptor evolved over time.



Code:


[FONT=lucida console]Agreeable       (#9, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Aloof           (#9, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Analytical      (#8, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arrogant        (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Catalyst        (#6, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Contemplative   (#2, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Creative        (#5, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Curious         (#5, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Efficient       (#8, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Factual         (#8, v2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Gentle          (#4, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Grounded        (#6, v1) → (#4, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Harmonious      (#8, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Idealistic      (#4, v1/2) → (#5, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Imaginative     (#5, v2)   → (#4, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Impractical     (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Independent     (#7, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Individualistic (#8, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Innovative      (#7, v1/2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Inspiring       (#8, v2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Intellectual    (#6, v1) → (#4, v2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loyal           (#7, v1/2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Meek            (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Nurturing       (#5, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Observant       (#7, v2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Outgoing        (#1, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Pacifistic      (#5, v2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Passionate      (#9, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Perfectionist   (#7, v1/2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Philanthropic   (#4, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Pragmatic       (#5, v1) → (#4, v2) → (#5, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Realistic       (#4, v1) → (#5, v2) → (#7, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Reserved        (#1, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sensible        (#9, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sensitive       (#4, v2) → (#5, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Spontaneous     (#7, v1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sociable        (#3, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Solitary        (#3, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Soulful         (#7, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Supportive      (#6, v1) → (#7, v3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Sympathetic     (#8, v2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Talkative       (#2, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Theoretical     (#4, v1) → (#8, v2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Vapid           (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]


----------



## White_dress

3.0. This is fun!

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. intellectual, imaginative, gentle, grounded
5. curious, sensitive, pragmatic, idealistic
6. impractical, meek, arrogant, vapid
7. independent, soulful, realistic, supportive 
8. theoretical, factual, inspiring, sympathetic
9. sensible, passionate, agreeable, aloof


----------



## Belzy

EthereaEthos said:


> Ah, a fellow Aspie! My mother is under the impression Aspies cannot be extraverted. Good to see this is not the case.


Knowing what being intraverted means, I can't be intraverted, despite coming across that way pubicly (most of the times) :sad:

It's kinda a curse to be extraverted as Aspie, while alone my energy drains (to a zero), and in company I'm usually under too much stress. Nowadays I've learned to deal with this much better than I used to do. It's very good to know I'm an extraverted Aspie, including to understand the intraverted/extraverted ways of gaining energy, while now I can deal with my issues much better. And I have to thank this forum and its people for it. :happy:


----------



## Tranquility

MagritteGaras said:


> 3.0
> 1. contemplative
> 2. sociable
> 3. reserved
> 
> 4. intellectual, imaginative, grounded, gentle
> 5. curious, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
> 7. soulful, independent, supportive, realistic
> 8. sympathetic, inspiring, theoretical, factual
> 9. passionate, sensible, agreeable, aloof


You got INFJ.


----------



## Trinidad

EthereaEthos said:


> ISTP, interestingly. Thank you!


Test v3.0 for a third opinion, since I'm 99.99% sure I'm Te/Fi. And besides, these tests are fun 

1. *talkative *or contemplative
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. grounded > intellectual > imaginative > gentle
5. curious > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
6. arrogant > vapid > impractical > meek
7. realistic > independent > soulful > supportive
8. factual > theoretical > sympathetic > inspiring
9. passionate > aloof > sensible > agreeable


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> Test v3.0!
> 
> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. *outgoing *or reserved
> 
> 4. imaginative, intellectual, gentle, grounded
> 5. curious, idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic
> 6. impractical, meek, vapid, arrogant
> 7. soulful, independent, supportive, realistic
> 8. inspiring, sympathetic, theoretical, factual
> 9. passionate, aloof, sensible, agreeable


Well, this is awkward. You got INFJ XD. I guess I just have to allow for a few errors...


----------



## Tranquility

ttanzkel said:


> Try me?
> 
> 1. contemplative
> 2. sociable
> 3. outgoing
> 
> 4. intellectual > grounded > imaginative > gentle
> 5. curious > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
> 6. arrogant > impractical > meek > vapid
> 7. independent > realistic > supportive > soulful
> 8. theoretical > factual > sympathetic > inspiring
> 9. passionate > sensible > aloof > agreeable


You got ENTJ.


----------



## Tranquility

Fuzzyslug said:


> I wonder if it says anything that I've been working on this reply for at least the last 12 hours or so but end up being distracted working on other things and coming back to finish the outline below?
> 
> 
> *[3.0]*
> 
> *1.* Outgoing, Reserved
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Talkative, Contemplative
> 
> 
> 
> *3. *Sociable, Solitary
> 
> 
> *4.* Gentle > Intellectual > Imaginative > Grounded
> *5.* Curious > Sensitive > Idealistic > Pragmatic
> *6.* Impractical > Meek > Vapid > Arrogant (Most likely to least likely)
> *7.* Independent > Realistic > Supportive > Soulful
> *8.* Theoretical > Sympathetic > Inspiring > Factual
> Number 8 was pretty tough, I'm not all gooey on the inside that sympathetic would have me believe, for theory I'm more likely to wonder "what would happen if this" and then test it out in a number of ways (this just happens to come off as annoying to others, though).
> *9.* Aloof > Agreeable > Sensible > Passionate
> 
> *BONUS - Most to Least likely list using all three versions **descriptors **(because I like making things complicated *:crazy:_*)*_*:*
> For this part I've taken all words being used to describe and the reordering them based on preference along with which version it appears.
> 
> *MOST LIKELY*
> Aloof
> Individualistic
> Independent
> Spontaneous
> Sensitive
> Realistic
> Curious
> Gentle
> Observant
> Analytical
> Imaginative
> Innovative
> Creative
> Perfectionist
> Efficient
> Theoretical
> Harmonious
> Supportive
> Agreeable
> Pacifistic
> Idealistic
> Intellectual
> Sympathetic
> Impractical
> Sensible
> Grounded
> Pragmatic
> Passionate
> Meek
> Vapid
> Inspiring
> Catalyst
> Factual
> Loyal
> Arrogant
> Philanthropic
> Nurturing
> Soulful
> 
> _*LEAST LIKELY*_
> 
> Making a list that is sorted alphanumerically and marked with the question number they appear followed by which version it appears. The arrows show how the descriptor evolved over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=lucida console]Agreeable       (#9, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Aloof           (#9, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Analytical      (#8, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Arrogant        (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Catalyst        (#6, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Contemplative   (#2, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Creative        (#5, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Curious         (#5, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Efficient       (#8, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Factual         (#8, v2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Gentle          (#4, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Grounded        (#6, v1) → (#4, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Harmonious      (#8, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Idealistic      (#4, v1/2) → (#5, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Imaginative     (#5, v2)   → (#4, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Impractical     (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Independent     (#7, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Individualistic (#8, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Innovative      (#7, v1/2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Inspiring       (#8, v2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Intellectual    (#6, v1) → (#4, v2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Loyal           (#7, v1/2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Meek            (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Nurturing       (#5, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Observant       (#7, v2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Outgoing        (#1, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Pacifistic      (#5, v2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Passionate      (#9, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Perfectionist   (#7, v1/2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Philanthropic   (#4, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Pragmatic       (#5, v1) → (#4, v2) → (#5, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Realistic       (#4, v1) → (#5, v2) → (#7, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Reserved        (#1, v1/2/3 #1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Sensible        (#9, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Sensitive       (#4, v2) → (#5, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Spontaneous     (#7, v1)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Sociable        (#3, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Solitary        (#3, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Soulful         (#7, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Supportive      (#6, v1) → (#7, v3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Sympathetic     (#8, v2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Talkative       (#2, v1/2/3)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Theoretical     (#4, v1) → (#8, v2)[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida console]Vapid           (#6, v2/3)[/FONT]


I love you! Thank you so much, this is all a huge help and you put so much work into it! This time the result is slightly different, you got either ENFJ or INFP.


----------



## Tranquility

White_dress said:


> 3.0. This is fun!
> 
> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. intellectual, imaginative, gentle, grounded
> 5. curious, sensitive, pragmatic, idealistic
> 6. impractical, meek, arrogant, vapid
> 7. independent, soulful, realistic, supportive
> 8. theoretical, factual, inspiring, sympathetic
> 9. sensible, passionate, agreeable, aloof


Interesting, you got INTJ again.


----------



## Tranquility

Trinidad said:


> Test v3.0 for a third opinion, since I'm 99.99% sure I'm Te/Fi. And besides, these tests are fun
> 
> 1. *talkative *or contemplative
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. grounded > intellectual > imaginative > gentle
> 5. curious > pragmatic > idealistic > sensitive
> 6. arrogant > vapid > impractical > meek
> 7. realistic > independent > soulful > supportive
> 8. factual > theoretical > sympathetic > inspiring
> 9. passionate > aloof > sensible > agreeable


You got ISTP yet again... XD


----------



## eilonwe

Test Survey 2.0

1. *talkative* or contemplative
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. idealistic, sensitive, intellectual, pragmatic
5. curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
6. impractical, arrogant, meek,vapid
7. perfectionist, innovative, observant, loyal,
8. harmonious, analytical, efficient, individualistic


----------



## Sultanim

For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.

1. talkative, *contemplative*
2. *sociable*, solitary
3. outgoing, *reserved*

EDIT:

Just saw there was a 3.0.. 

3.0!

4. gentle, grounded, imaginative, intellectual
5. sensitive, pragmatic, curious, idealistic
6. impractical, meek, vapid, arrogant
7. realistic, soulful, independent, supportive
8. sympathetic, factual,theoretical, inspiring
9. passionate, sensible, agreeable, aloof


----------



## Tranquility

eilonwe said:


> Test Survey 2.0
> 
> 1. *talkative* or contemplative
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. idealistic, sensitive, intellectual, pragmatic
> 5. curious, pacifistic, imaginative, realistic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, meek,vapid
> 7. perfectionist, innovative, observant, loyal,
> 8. harmonious, analytical, efficient, individualistic


Could you please take 3.0 on page 24?


----------



## Tranquility

Anadyomenos said:


> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. talkative, *contemplative*
> 2. *sociable*, solitary
> 3. outgoing, *reserved*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just saw there was a 3.0..
> 
> 3.0!
> 
> 4. gentle, grounded, imaginative, intellectual
> 5. sensitive, pragmatic, curious, idealistic
> 6. impractical, meek, vapid, arrogant
> 7. realistic, soulful, independent, supportive
> 8. sympathetic, factual,theoretical, inspiring
> 9. passionate, sensible, agreeable, aloof


You got ISFJ... huh. Odd.


----------



## eilonwe

EthereaEthos said:


> Could you please take 3.0 on page 24?


Whoops, sorry.

Test v3.0!

1. *talkative* or contemplative
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. imaginative, intellectual, gentle, grounded
5. idealistic, sensitive, curious, pragmatic
6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
7. soulful, supportive, realistic, independent
8. theoretical, sympathetic, inspiring, factual
9. passionate, agreeable, aloof, sensible


----------



## Sultanim

@EthereaEthos 

First time I got ISFJ in a test! I usually got INFJ or INFP! xDD


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> Well, this is awkward. You got INFJ XD. I guess I just have to allow for a few errors...


Wow first time I wasn't tested as an INFP ~ :laughing:


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> Wow first time I wasn't tested as an INFP ~ :laughing:


It makes sense. Your Fi-Ni would behave like Fe-Ni. In fact, I am starting to believe you may be an IF(N), with function order FiNiSeTe. That's right, your predicament is making me doubt the current Briggs system... XD


----------



## Tranquility

eilonwe said:


> Whoops, sorry.
> 
> Test v3.0!
> 
> 1. *talkative* or contemplative
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. outgoing or *reserved*
> 
> 4. imaginative, intellectual, gentle, grounded
> 5. idealistic, sensitive, curious, pragmatic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
> 7. soulful, supportive, realistic, independent
> 8. theoretical, sympathetic, inspiring, factual
> 9. passionate, agreeable, aloof, sensible


You got INFP.


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> It makes sense. Your Fi-Ni would behave like Fe-Ni. In fact, I am starting to believe you may be an IF(N), with function order FiNiSeTe. That's right, your predicament is making me doubt the current Briggs system... XD


Hm.. I wonder if I use Ni more than Se. I know I'm definitely an Fi-dom. Never ever seen much Fe in me at all.. and I figured out that I don't use Ne so.. what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> Hm.. I wonder if I use Ni more than Se. I know I'm definitely an Fi-dom. Never ever seen much Fe in me at all.. and I figured out that I don't use Ne so.. what are your thoughts on that?


It is entirely possible you are one of the special types. NiFi is, theoretically, drawn to improving understanding of the inner self, which would describe your desire to take alk the tests you can and continuously verify your type, finding this fun.


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> It is entirely possible you are one of the special types. NiFi is, theoretically, drawn to improving understanding of the inner self, which would describe your desire to take alk the tests you can and continuously verify your type, finding this fun.


It's very fun! .. not sure if that's just my Fi though. 

What are these "special types" you speak of? I'm interested.


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> It's very fun! .. not sure if that's just my Fi though.
> 
> What are these "special types" you speak of? I'm interested.


Some followers of Jung believe the first two functions are actually the same orientation, and the last two are in the opposite. The functions in each person would be the same, just a different order of importance. I am of the mindset that these types coexist with the normal mbti types, making 32 types instead of 16. A very interesting theory that may or may not be true. It could just be these 'lopsided' people are really just stuck in functional loops, another possibility I am willing to consider.


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> Some followers of Jung believe the first two functions are actually the same orientation, and the last two are in the opposite. The functions in each person would be the same, just a different order of importance. I am of the mindset that these types coexist with the normal mbti types, making 32 types instead of 16. A very interesting theory that may or may not be true. It could just be these 'lopsided' people are really just stuck in functional loops, another possibility I am willing to consider.


32! I've never heard of that before.. where can I read about this theory?


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> 32! I've never heard of that before.. where can I read about this theory?


Er, well, it's mostly in my head.


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> Er, well, it's mostly in my head.


Some followers huh.. 

Well, it still sounds interesting. What makes you think that?


----------



## Tranquility

zazara said:


> Some followers huh..
> 
> Well, it still sounds interesting. What makes you think that?


I'm the only one I know of with the 32 type theory. The followers I was talking about only believed in 16 types, albeit different from the MBTI types. And, it's just my interpretation of Jung's writing on the auxiliary. He said the auxiliary is of a different nature to the dominant, so you cannot have two judging or two perceiving functions. He never said anything, to my knowledge, about introversion or extraversion. :tongue:


----------



## AHoFF

This does not work, sorry


----------



## Tranquility

AHoFF said:


> This does not work, sorry


What makes you say so? I have been accurate enough that it is not mere coincidence. The whole point of this thread is to improve upon it. It is bad form to attack my integrity without providing a viable reason other than an unsupported opinion.


----------



## zazara

EthereaEthos said:


> I'm the only one I know of with the 32 type theory. The followers I was talking about only believed in 16 types, albeit different from the MBTI types. And, it's just my interpretation of Jung's writing on the auxiliary. He said the auxiliary is of a different nature to the dominant, so you cannot have two judging or two perceiving functions. He never said anything, to my knowledge, about introversion or extraversion. :tongue:


Perhaps you're the only one who has thought of it. It doesn't seem completely impossible..


----------



## AHoFF

I may need to see some identification first

But i just believe so because the answers in the first part are sparingly of the second and that would in turn render it almost obsolete if you understand. it is like saying 2x = 3x + y, there is possibility of y being a number that is a solution but the possibilites are one to infinity because of several tgeories. Apply pythagorus to the thread and you will see where i come from i think

I mean no harm sorry


----------



## Tranquility

AHoFF said:


> I may need to see some identification first
> 
> But i just believe so because the answers in the first part are sparingly of the second and that would in turn render it almost obsolete if you understand. it is like saying 2x = 3x + y, there is possibility of y being a number that is a solution but the possibilites are one to infinity because of several tgeories. Apply pythagorus to the thread and you will see where i come from i think
> 
> I mean no harm sorry


I don't quite undrstand your point, and no need to apologize.


----------



## Deductive Logic

*For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most. (*_I've added some more details because I'm unsure of some of my answers)_

1.out*going,rese*rved_(Social confidence without the friendliness, and slow to reveal emotions/thoughts)
_
2.talkative, *contemplative*_(Thoughtful reflection with the tendency to express those reflections via speech)
_
3.soci*able,soli*tary_(Unsure of either, but I’m able to be sociable around close friends and be a recluse otherwise)
_
*For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.*

4. theoretical< realistic< idealistic< philanthropic

5. curious< creative< pragmatic< nurturing

6. intellectual< catalyst< supportive< grounded

7. innovative< perfectionist< loyal< spontaneous

8. analytical< efficient< individualistic< harmonious

9.intellectual< imaginative< grounded< gentle

10. curious< pragmatic< idealistic< sensitive

11. impractical< arrogant< meek< vapid

12. independent< soulful< realistic< supportive

13.theoretical< inspiring< factual< sympathetic

14. aloof< passionate< sensible< agreeable


(Note: I combined the second part of 3.0 with 1.0 because the first part of 3.0 is the same anyways and I wanted you to clearly discern my preferences anyways.)


----------



## imaginaryrobot

Test v3.0! -Curious if I will get INFP again. These are fun. I do identify as INFJ, but am into exploring a bit.

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. intellectual, gentle, imaginative, grounded
5. idealistic, curious, sensitive, pragmatic
6. meek, impractical, arrogant, vapid
7. soulful, supportive, independent, realistic
8. theoretical, inspiring, sympathetic, factual
9. agreeable, passionate, aloof, sensible


----------



## Zone

I like this strategy in forming type probability, but is there a way we can score ourselves? I'd like to know my "score"


1. outgoing, *reserved*
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*

4. intellectual, grounded, imaginative, gentle 
5. curious, idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic
6. impractical, vapid, arrogant, meek,
7. independent, soulful, realistic, supportive,
8. theoretical, sympathetic, factual, inspiring,
9. aloof ,sensible, passionate, agreeable


----------



## Xenograft

> For 1-3, pick one of the two answers that describes you most.
> 
> 1. outgoing,* reserved*
> 2. talkative, *contemplative*
> 3. *sociable*, solitary
> 
> For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.
> 
> 4. idealistic, realistic, theoretical, philanthropic
> 5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic
> 6. intellectual, catalyst, supportive, grounded
> 7. loyal, perfectionist, innovative, spontaneous,
> 8. individualistic, analytical, harmonious, efficient


Here are mine.


----------



## White_dress

Annesyl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Everytime I test online (non official, I get INTJ as well :blushed
> Do not worry my friend, it happens quite often...


So how are you sure you are INFJ? From cognitive functions?


----------



## ttanzkel

So when are we gonna find out how this test works?


----------



## kitsu

1. *outgoing*, reserved
2. talkative, *contemplative*
3. sociable, *solitary*

For 4-8, order the four words in the order they describe you, from greatest to least.

4. idealistic, theoretical, philanthropic, realistic
5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic
6. intellectual, grounded, supportive, catalyst
7. innovative, loyal, spontaneous, perfectionist
8. harmonious, analytical, individualistic, efficient


----------



## Annesyl

White_dress said:


> So how are you sure you are INFJ? From cognitive functions?


I am ready to cut my ears off if I am not a Ti user 
I would rather doubt between INFJ and INTP.
Also, I take into consideration my behavior at age of 16-20 because I am a dinosaur


----------



## Tranquility

@ScarrDragon, you got INTJ or ENTP.


----------



## Tranquility

@ttanzkel, there is a post in the Myers-Briggs forum entitled Temperamental Hierarchy. I explain the theory there.


----------



## Tranquility

Xenograft​;4771181 said:


> Here are mine.


Please use version 3.0 on page 23.


----------



## Tranquility

@Annesyl, you may also be ENTP according to this test. And, this test is sensitive to loops. You may be in an NiTi loop.


----------



## Tranquility

@Hurricane, please use 3.0 on page 23.


----------



## Serpent

EthereaEthos said:


> @_ScarrDragon_, you got INTJ or ENTP.


How do I determine which one of them am I more inclined to? I'm an INTP, by the way.


----------



## Tranquility

ScarrDragon said:


> How do I determine which one of them am I more inclined to? I'm an INTP, by the way.


Well, you are more inclined towards INTJ, according to this, because of your preference for introversion.


----------



## kitsu

EthereaEthos said:


> @_Hurricane_, please use 3.0 on page 23.


1. talkative or *contemplative*
2. sociable or *solitary*
3. *outgoing* or reserved

4. gentle, intellectual, grounded, imaginative
5. curious, idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic
6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
7. soulful, independent, realistic, supportive
8. theoretical, sympathetic, inspiring, factual
9. aloof, passionate, agreeable, sensible

I had the hardest time ordering no.9... any order would've fit.


----------



## Tranquility

Hurricane said:


> 1. talkative or *contemplative*
> 2. sociable or *solitary*
> 3. *outgoing* or reserved
> 
> 4. gentle, intellectual, grounded, imaginative
> 5. curious, idealistic, sensitive, pragmatic
> 6. impractical, arrogant, meek, vapid
> 7. soulful, independent, realistic, supportive
> 8. theoretical, sympathetic, inspiring, factual
> 9. aloof, passionate, agreeable, sensible
> 
> I had the hardest time ordering no.9... any order would've fit.


You got INFJ. Interesting.


----------



## kitsu

EthereaEthos said:


> You got INFJ. Interesting.


Hah I wish! :'(


----------



## Tranquility

Hurricane said:


> Hah I wish! :'(


There's nothing wrong with INFPs! And, according to this test, you also scored possibly ENFP.


----------



## flyingdaydreamer

I like these tests! :happy: and I'm kinda curious what I would get on each of them. 

1-3
contemplative, reserved, solitary

*3.0*
4. gentle, imaginative, intellectual, grounded
5. curious, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
6. meek, vapid, impractical, arrogant
7. independent, supportive, realistic, soulful
8. sympathetic, theoretical, factual, inspiring
9. aloof, agreeable, sensible, passionate

*2.0*
4. intellectual, sensitive, idealistic, pragmatic
5. pacifistic, curious, imaginative, realistic
6. meek, vapid, impractical, arrogant
7. loyal, innovative, perfectionistic, observant
8. analytical, harmonious, individualistic, efficient

*1.0*
4. idealistic, theoretical, realistic, philanthropic
5. curious, creative, nurturing, pragmatic
6. supportive, intellectual, grounded, catalyst
7. loyal, innovative, perfectionist, spontaneous
8. analytical, harmonious, individualistic, efficient


----------



## Xenograft

Right, version 3:

1. talkative or *contemplative*
2._ sociable_ or _solitary_ -> in-between, depends on the situation
3. outgoing or *reserved*

4. imaginative, gentle, intellectual, , grounded, 
5. idealistic, sensitive, curious, pragmatic
6. meek, arrogant, impractical, vapid 
7. soulful, independent, realistic, supportive, 
8. inspiring, sympathetic, factual, theoretical
9. passionate, agreeable, sensible, aloof

I strongly dislike the adjective set allotted in number six. Regarding independent, is this what I want to be? I would like to be independent, and financially/materialistically speaking I am independent, but I am not very emotionally independent. I have a very hard time answering these, as I think I can equally attribute many of them to my personality.


----------



## Tranquility

@Xenograft @anNica
I'm sorry, this thread is being abandoned. The theory the survey was based on fell through. A new survey may be created in time.


----------



## Xenograft

Hm. Alright.


----------

